# Some of Homebody's Syc



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2015)

Guess this is as good a place as any to post this... Gary @HomeBody recently asked me if i would evaluate some spalted Sycamore he had, if it was suitable for turning. He sent me a chunk and I did a little turning on it tonight. As far as spalting I think it is at just the right stage, still firm enough to turn cleanly. I wouldn't let it go any farther though, it can cross the line to junk very quickly. If it were mine I would cut it into blank size pieces now and get it drying to arrest the spalting. This piece had an MC of 24. It's beautiful stuff, and I was able to turn crisp detail with a sharp gouge, and get a a nice smooth surface. The pictures show it straight off the lathe, no sanding. I'm going to let it finish drying and then probably make a pepper mill from it. I will sand it a little and shoot it with lacquer tomorrow and post pics of that, I predict awesome....

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the help Barry. I guess I know what I'll be doing the rest of the week...milling the rest of that sycamore! Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice...


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2015)

You sure turn crisply! Very nice wood/spalting. Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow that looks fantastic ,wood and woodwork.
Dave


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 11, 2015)

That is some PURDY STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Oh and nice turning. That will make a beautiful pepper mill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh boy I would like to have some of that when its ready!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 25, 2015)

Another spectacular looking piece Barry ! Gonna really pop when u slap some finish on er .


----------



## HomeBody (May 2, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Oh boy I would like to have some of that when its ready!



Here you go George. Gary
http://woodbarter.com/threads/spalted-sycamore-blocks.27189/


----------

